# Ozark Miniatures Website



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know why the Ozark Miniatures website has gone on holidays ?
It has been offline for at least a week. 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/

Andrew


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI - It just worked for me 
Robert


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just worked for me too.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked fine when I placed an order yesterday.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked fine for me this morning.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

worked fine for me monday!!


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just tested it in IE 7, 8, Firefox 3, and Google Chrome; worked fine. You may want to take a look at your java-script settings.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked OK for me from the UK 

Dave


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmmm, 

Still no worky 
Process of elimination ...

It must be me ! 
or perhaps my IP 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I just linked to OM's website from your original post from my office computer and it worked fine.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here is what i get from home 
-it worked? 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Kevin, 

I do have some JS issues in my browser. 

I can code JS, no probs with APIs etc. My stuff works fine. 
Some of the buttons in sites such as eBay no longer work (Geeze what a shame, I can't pay them). 
If the ozark website uses similiar scripting of sorts it is probably the culprit. 
Time for a reinstall. 

Thanks for the heads up gents, I will sus it. 

Andrew


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I should have mentioned that Ozark's site will on occasion throw random exceptions, there seem to be quite some flaws in the scripting.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Blocked 

I asked a friend in Australia to reach the Ozark Miniatures website, he has the same problem - No website. 
I know it is there as I can reach it via proxy. 
It seems to be an IP issue with their host. 
Can someone pass on their email address so I can contact them. 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me just now. http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp 

Email Address: [email protected] 

Ozark Miniatures, Inc. 
3461 S 5225 W 
Cedar City 
UT 84720 
United States 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com 

435-586-1036


----------

